# boat shoes in winter?



## FalconXtreme (Feb 22, 2009)

So I was able to score a pair of cole haan burgandy boats. I keep looking at them and I'm not sure if I can wait until spring/summer to wear them. Anyone know how I could possibly pull these off in our current fall/winter season?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

There was a recent thread on exactly this topic, but I can't find it.

Bottom line (I think ... anyway it's my bottom line, even if it wasn't the threads): they're casual shoes. Wear them whenever you want. Unless, of course, your feet get too cold.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I think it depends on the temp. I like boat shoes without socks. But I hang them up when the temp drops below 60°F. In OK, it looks like for the next week or so, you may want those socks!


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends on where you are -- Miami or Buffalo?


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

alphadelta said:


> It depends on where you are -- Miami or Buffalo?


That's irrelevant because if you are in Buffalo right now you are either packing to go to Miami or can't afford new boat shoes.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Why not? Wear them whenever you want. Was the "no boat shoes in winter" rule made up by the same bozo who essentially said that black leather jackets are only worn by thugs? Enjoy your shoes!


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

You can wear them year around, but I wouldn't wear them in the snow.


----------



## FalconXtreme (Feb 22, 2009)

alphadelta said:


> It depends on where you are -- Miami or Buffalo?


currently im in san antonio,tx *shrug*


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Starch said:


> There was a recent thread on exactly this topic, but I can't find it.


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?108973-Boat-shoes-in-the-fall


----------



## reddy (Dec 1, 2010)

I always wear them all the year around,this sperry boat shoe is my new collection


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm still wearing various pair(s) of my Quoddy Trail Boats, loafers and Malliseet Bluchers, as the mood strikes me...and we have snow on the ground here in Hoosierville! IMHO, boat shoes are potential year round wear, depending on prevailing weather conditions!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wore boat shoes year round for many years and never had any problems with the boat shoe police.

Cruiser


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

I wear these tasty little numbers in the colder months:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/11575?feat=592-GN1


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

WindsorNot said:


> I wear these tasty little numbers in the colder months:
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/11575?feat=592-GN1


I'm not sure how "tasty" they are but that's what I replaced the boat shoes with in colder weather. In fact, I'm wearing them today.

Cruiser


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I'm not sure how "tasty" they are but that's what I replaced the boat shoes with in colder weather. In fact, I'm wearing them today.
> 
> Cruiser


They are supremely comfortable after a day or two of break-in and I find them oddly appropriate for cold weather.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

are my "fall/winter" boat shoes. The camp sole and 4-eyelet lacing distance it from the "strictly summer" connotation that boat shoes usually have. Although, I do wear these all through the winter and they have 360* lacing so, maybe it's just the white boat sole that makes "true" boat shoes impractical in the winter.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The posts on this thread are informative and somewhat reassuring. I think of boat shoes, camp mocs and more substantial blucher mocs as points on a continuum. Mine include examples from lightweight Sperry's to an earlier version of the lug sole Timberland posted above.  For wear mostly with jeans, I pick whichever one fits the weather. In snow, I transition to GoreTex mountain boots, even for walking in town.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I asked this a couple months ago and most people said boat shoes in the winter are fine. If it's very cold I wouldn't wear them because your feet will be too cold, but if you don't care about that then it's not a big deal.


----------



## BespokeMex (Nov 13, 2010)

I wore top siders for years when younger. I guess, it depends on the time and place that determine whether they are appropriate. If this is not a concern to you, then you're ok.


----------

